# So Lyft is done with surge incentives?



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

I write this post early New Year's morning. Uber has surge from $3-$10 all over the city. Lyft has nothing. This past week Lyft has had zero surge promotions. They have offered a few 3 streak bonuses, but not many. I have not seen one surge even during busy times. This is the first time I have not seen any Lyft surge. 
Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No, I receive plenty of PPZ offers during busy times, but I'm not in your city.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Lyft last night . NOTHING . uBER 10 bucks extra , Now during a sporting event this is also very common. 
Why you always need to check both apps before turning them on. 
Back in 2018 College foot ball game . Lyft zero bonus surge area bonsue . Uber was 4 x surge . I worked 5 hours near the college stadium. i made 410 dollars .Just 5 hours . Those times are long gone . Now they give you area bonues better then nothing . Driving used to be a very good job 
Even airports you could easily earn 30 to 40 an hour on hthe weekends . Now your driving for just base pay miles times trash . I only drive when there are bonuses its not worth it to me . Ill deliver food it pays better


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I did Gryft only last night, there were surges everywhere, I did 19 rides, every one of them, Denver proper and surrounding areas carried a surge, it’s still red this morning


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

In LA Lyft had nothing. There were streaks but usually these just end up paying for long pickups. Every now and then Lyft play silly buggers and offer no bonus during a major event. So they got no rides from me. Who gives a ride at base on NYE?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> In LA Lyft had nothing. There were streaks but usually these just end up paying for long pickups. Every now and then Lyft play silly buggers and offer no bonus during a major event. So they got no rides from me. Who gives a ride at base on NYE?


In California at least, I think they're trying to muscle drivers into driving for base by making it tough to maintain Platinum status unless you get out there and grind. I previously was able to get to and stay Platinum as a very part-time driver without really paying any attention to my points tally, but now I'm nowhere close to being on track to maintain it for the next three month period.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

4848 said:


> I write this post early New Year's morning. Uber has surge from $3-$10 all over the city. Lyft has nothing. This past week Lyft has had zero surge promotions. They have offered a few 3 streak bonuses, but not many. I have not seen one surge even during busy times. This is the first time I have not seen any Lyft surge.
> Anyone else notice this?


Raleigh area was exact opposite, uber was surging $3.50 after midnight pretty consistently with a $30 for 8 rides incentive or I could drive Lyft which was giving me $35 for a 5 ride streak and $10 to 20 per ride bonus for a serious of short rides. Needless to say I went with Lyft.


----------



## LAndreas (Feb 27, 2015)

The level of incentives offered to you depends on how much you depend on Lyft.
New drivers get incentives lavished upon them so that they grow accustomed to slaving away for Lyft. And once the Lyft algorithm detects that you likely gave up on looking for real employment and are now dependent on Lyft earnings to make rent, they know they can cut back on the handouts. And they do. Because now you are their serf.

If you want incentives again, cut yourself off Lyft cold turkey for four weeks. And i mean: delete the app for four weeks. After that, when you reinstall, you'll have all your good old streaks and incentives back. It works. I've done it myself.

If you are in a spot where you can't go without Lyfting for a month, well, then you're a Lyft serf now. Face it. That's your shitty future.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft did away with their surge 3 years ago in my area


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

4848 said:


> I write this post early New Year's morning. Uber has surge from $3-$10 all over the city. Lyft has nothing. This past week Lyft has had zero surge promotions. They have offered a few 3 streak bonuses, but not many. I have not seen one surge even during busy times. This is the first time I have not seen any Lyft surge.
> Anyone else notice this?


Lyft places surge in areas where drivers/pax are not. Makes the map look pretty but useless for me, as always.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

I have being getting tons. Yes not the most money but I avg 50 an hour.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

No surge? Don't flipping drive. It really is that simple


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

reroka said:


> I have being getting tons. Yes not the most money but I avg 50 an hour.


They are going to, at least that’s what they said after q2 projections.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Yotadriver said:


> They are going to, at least that’s what they said after q2 projections.


My credits cards are paid off so tbh as of July when I start building my home I can quit.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

reroka said:


> My credits cards are paid off so tbh as of July when I start building my home I can quit.


Then why are you asking about incentives? Weird.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Yotadriver said:


> Then why are you asking about incentives? Weird.


I’m not that’s another.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Update. 
When I made this thread, the surge went from everyday to nothing for days and days including New Years. It appeared incentives were a thing of the past. 

5 months later I can report Lyft is competitive with uber as far as incentives go. They are not what they used to be, but what is.


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

I m in north NJ market.
Lyft have had no surges for the last couple of weeks. The part that makes it hard to understand is, gas prices are at record high. It is impossible to even cover the cost with base rates.

Lyft should be reflecting those increased gas costs to the riders. If there are less riders, that's ok. But they have to pay the fair rates and the drivers should be getting the fair rates too. Simple. 
Lyft system is acting as if gas prices are nothing to do with the driving costs. They are busy with getting their share and trying maximize their share as much as they can.
Lyft system has no clue what the **** are they doing. Gas prices, costs, drivers per hourly rates, incentives, bonuses ....
It's ****ed up


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Rideshare grinder said:


> I m in north NJ market.
> Lyft have had no surges for the last couple of weeks. The part that makes it hard to understand is, gas prices are at record high. It is impossible to even cover the cost with base rates.
> 
> Lyft should be reflecting those increased gas costs to the riders. If there are less riders, that's ok. But they have to pay the fair rates and the drivers should be getting the fair rates too. Simple.
> ...


Lyft is charging riders a premium, for sure. And they don't have to pay drivers more because some drivers are fine with base rates


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

4848 said:


> Lyft is charging riders a premium, for sure. And they don't have to pay drivers more because some drivers are fine with base rates


You hit the nail in the head.
Some drivers are fine with the base rates.
That means , this is not ride share anymore, it is a taxi service whose rates are controlled by a tech Company in San Francisco and its sole goal us minimize the costs with lowest driver base rates and maximize the revenue by charging the passengers high rates.

I am working on closing this chapter.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft in my are stoped paying for anything about 3years ago. Hardly anyone drives or takes Lyft around here anymore.when they moved their way to my town drivers were getting all the incentives not as much as Uber but something. I'm glad they are dead in my town because Uber always paid better and Lyft can't take away riders from Uber anymore here.


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

Alantc said:


> Lyft in my are stoped paying for anything about 3years ago. Hardly anyone drives or takes Lyft around here anymore.when they moved their way to my town drivers were getting all the incentives not as much as Uber but something. I'm glad they are dead in my town because Uber always paid better and Lyft can't take away riders from Uber anymore here.


Which City?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Grand Lake said:


> In California at least, I think they're trying to muscle drivers into driving for base by making it tough to maintain Platinum status unless you get out there and grind. I previously was able to get to and stay Platinum as a very part-time driver without really paying any attention to my points tally, but now I'm nowhere close to being on track to maintain it for the next three month period.


Wow. In the SFBA Northern CA Platinum has gone from quarterly to monthly. It raises over 10% every month if you maintain it. Everyone has there own requirement to make the grade. The long pickups are just a test to add data to your driver profile. They want to find out what they can get away with. Why give drivers the surge when they can trick them or they are willing to pick up any way. If drivers are willing to pick up for free maybe they are willing to drive their luxury car or SUV for standard rates. Currently the 3 in a row streak is $9. If enough drivers bite it will soon be $7. It would require 100's of pages to list all the anti driver shenanigans L/U
Partake in.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

4848 said:


> Update.
> When I made this thread, the surge went from everyday to nothing for days and days including New Years. It appeared incentives were a thing of the past.
> 
> 5 months later I can report Lyft is competitive with uber as far as incentives go. They are not what they used to be, but what is.





Rideshare grinder said:


> You hit the nail in the head.
> Some drivers are fine with the base rates.
> That means , this is not ride share anymore, it is a taxi service whose rates are controlled by a tech Company in San Francisco and its sole goal us minimize the costs with lowest driver base rates and maximize the revenue by charging the passengers high rates.
> 
> I am working on closing this chapter.


San Francisco has had 2 whole weeks in the last 2 months with 0 bonuses. Comes to 17% less pay during those weeks. Until we are reimbursed for mileage you can count on slave wages to continue spiraling downward.


----------

